# Animated Desktop on Windows XP



## alsiladka (Mar 7, 2007)

Found this app on JoeJoe's Forum. It is not perfect, but still anythings good.

Just run this tool and select the screensaver you would like to be playing on your desktop. Ya, you can only display screensavers on your desktop.

Plus, you will not be able to view your desktop icons if you use the screensaver. Pretty heavy usage of CPU.

Although you can play Videos also, i had read somewhere the the bliss screensaver plays the bliss.avi file in system32 folder.

So rename your video to bliss.avi and place it in the system32 folder. Then select the Bliss screensaver, and you will have your video being played on your desktop.

Source


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks alsi ladke...


----------



## anandk (Mar 7, 2007)

also c *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11181&highlight=animate


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 7, 2007)

We can animate our desktop by simply using _Active Desktop_ feature in our Windows with a flash-based html page in the _active desktop_. The flash'll b the animation part 

In fact... I'ld suggest u make ur fav webpage as content of ur active desktop. This way... all u want'll directly b on ur desktop!!! Like make digg.com ur active desktop & whenever u go online.. ur desktop'll give u the most updated diggs, literally!!!

U can also use an animated gif as wallpaper too.

_________________

Anand.. u too pointed out to something like that. Basically uses the same technique. But u can make ur own 

_________________

On my higher end m/cs in the company I used to work... I had used this feature to my benefit. No need of opening browser... Direct click-on-links in my desktop! Pretty impressed my peers


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 7, 2007)

I was looking for this...but I never noticed Anand's post b4....Thanks guys


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 7, 2007)

Dreamrender is again a resource-hugger. But real cute. It's not free, right.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2007)

No need of GBs... ax3... but considerable amounts'll b nice.
I ran it well with XP pro & a host of other sw and Dreamrender animating my desktop on my PIII 256MB RAM


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

It realy Going to alot of RAM


----------

